# Nikon launches D780



## AQS (Jan 7, 2020)

Here's the press release (Text copied/ pasted below) : Nikon | News | Nikon releases the D780 digital SLR camera

And Nikon's Youtube tour of it:








 

TOKYO - Nikon Corporation (Nikon) is pleased to announce the release of the Nikon D780, a Nikon FX-format digital SLR camera.

Succeeding the Nikon D750 (released in September 2014), the D780 is a high-performance digital SLR featuring a number of superior functions inherited from professional models, starting with its advanced autofocusing (AF) system for which 51 focus points have been adopted for viewfinder shooting. Additionally, the D780 is Nikon's first digital SLR employing the hybrid AF system for live view mode used by Nikon Z series cameras. This further demonstrates the next step up in AF performance with both viewfinder and live view shooting.

The 51-point AF system utilized with viewfinder shooting, that uses phase-detection AF technology, inherits the AF algorithm from Nikon's flagship D-SLR model — the D5 (released in March 2016). The algorithm, together with other innovations, is optimized for the D780 to achieve greater subject detection and tracking performance. The D780 is also the first Nikon digital SLR to utilize focal-plane phase-detection AF. The hybrid AF system, which automatically switches between focal-plane phase-detection AF and contrast-detect AF in accordance with the situation and conditions, covers approximately 90% of the frame when used with live view photography and movie recording. This applies both horizontally and vertically, with 273*1 focus points. In addition to demonstrating smooth and precise tracking performance while movie recording, the hybrid AF system supports Eye-detection AF*2, which automatically detects human eyes with still photography, greatly increasing flexibility with portrait photography. The D780 makes smooth and natural autofocusing possible with a wide variety of scenes — whether using the viewfinder or the monitor to frame stills and movies.

The camera features an effective pixel count of 24.5 million pixels, and utilizes a backside illumination CMOS sensor that is itself equipped with focal-plane phase-detection AF pixels. This, used in combination with the EXPEED 6 image-processing engine, realizes excellent high-sensitivity performance at the maximum standard sensitivity setting of ISO 51200. Even at higher sensitivity settings, noise is effectively reduced to preserve sharp and clear images. The D780 also supports recording of 4K UHD movies with high dynamic range utilizing the HDR (Hybrid Log-Gamma) standard. Shutter speeds of 1/8000 s to a minimum of 900 s (15 min.)*3 can be specified. In addition, the camera's buffer has been expanded to enable capture of approximately four times as many shots in 14-bit lossless compressed RAW (up to approx. 68*4) with a single burst of high-speed continuous shooting at approximately 7 fps*5 as was possible with the D750.

The D780 is a camera that will inspire those looking to demonstrate their creativity in a variety of ways to be even more creative through the great diversity in its capabilities — from the ability to photograph rapidly moving subjects, to portrait photography utilizing Eye-detection AF, and recording of HDR (HLG) movies that exhibit rich tones and gradations.


*1With recording of still images using the FX (36x24) image area and single-point AF. 231 focus points with movie recording.
*2With live view photography in auto-area AF mode.
*3When Custom Setting d6 Extended shutter speeds (M) is set to On.
*4When a SanDisk Extreme Pro UHS-II SD memory card and EN-EL15b are used at an ISO sensitivity setting of ISO 100.
*5With continuous-servo AF (AF-C), manual (M) or shutter-priority auto exposure (S), a shutter speed of 1/250 s or faster, and other settings at default values.
*Primary Features*

*1.Improved AF performance that supports a wide variety of scenes
A 51-point AF system that captures the intended subject with great accuracy and precision*
The AF system has been greatly improved since the D750, especially when it comes to autofocusing performance with viewfinder shooting. The powerful calculation capability realized by the EXPEED 6 image-processing engine, as well as the detailed subject information acquired by the Advanced Scene Recognition System and upgraded 180K-pixel RGB sensors contribute to enhanced subject tracking in 3D-tracking mode. In combination with the AF algorithm adapted from the D5, these technologies also contribute to improved subject detection in the auto-area mode, enabling the capture of intended subjects with even greater accuracy.

*A 273-point hybrid AF system that utilizes focal-plane phase-detection AF and supports Eye-detection AF*
The D780 is the first Nikon digital SLR for which focal-plane phase-detection AF has been adopted. This represents a tremendous evolution in AF performance with live view photography and movie recording. The hybrid AF system, which automatically switches between focal-plane phase-detection AF and contrast-detect AF in accordance with the situation and conditions, covers approximately 90% of the frame, both horizontally and vertically, with 273 focus points. This makes it easy for the camera to focus on subjects at the edges of the frame. The D780 also supports Eye-detection AF, with which the camera accurately recognizes human eyes even when the person is moving, when using the live view photography in auto-area AF mode. This ensures certain focus on the subject's eyes with portraits and the like, allowing the photographer to comfortably concentrate on framing their images. What's more, AF speed* and AF tracking sensitivity with movie recording can be adjusted, enabling smooth autofocusing in accordance with the creative intention.

*AF speed cannot be adjusted when certain lenses are used.


*2.High-quality stills and movies exhibiting superior high-sensitivity performance with very little noise*
An effective pixel count of 24.5 million pixels and a backside illumination CMOS sensor, itself equipped with focal-plane phase-detection AF pixels, have been adopted for the D780. This, in combination with adoption of the EXPEED 6 image-processing engine, realizes excellent high-sensitivity performance at the maximum standard sensitivity setting of ISO 51200* with optimal balance between preserving sharpness and clarity, while effectively reducing noise, even at high sensitivities. The camera is also capable of recording not only full-frame 4K UHD/30p movies, but also full-HD/120p movies. Further, high dynamic range (HDR) movies can be recorded using the hybrid log-gamma (HLG) standard during 10-bit HDMI output, producing beautiful video with rich tones and gradations that faithfully reproduce every detail in high-contrast scenes, all without post-recording color grading.

*ISO sensitivity can be expanded down to the equivalent of ISO 50 and up to the equivalent of ISO 204800.


*3.Performance and functions that support diverse imaging expression*
The D780 supports high-speed continuous shooting at up to approximately 7 fps with both viewfinder shooting and live view photography. Expansion of the camera's memory buffer enables capture of approximately four times as many shots (up to approx. 68) with a single burst of high-speed continuous shooting of large,14-bit lossless compressed RAW files as was possible with the D750, ensuring that users never miss a photo opportunity. What's more, a broad range of shutter speeds, from the fastest at 1/8000 s to the longest at 900 s, is available. In addition to effectively capturing rapidly moving subjects, combining the 1/8000 s maximum shutter speed with the maximum apertures provided by fast lenses enables capture of stunning portraits, even under extremely bright, sunlit conditions. The slowest shutter speed setting available — 900 s — is perfect for astrophotography and other long time-exposures.
The D780 is also equipped with movie-recording functions that respond extremely well to user needs, including a function for automatically recording slow-motion movies at 4x or 5x the normal recording speed, as well as Nikon's exclusive N-Log* option for use with 10-bit HDMI output.

*Footage is recorded only to the external device; it cannot be recorded to the memory card inserted in the camera.


*4.Superior reliability and operability that make the camera effective with a broader range of photographic scenes*
The camera body has a monocoque structure with which a magnesium alloy has been adopted for the top and rear covers, ensuring superior rigidity and durability with a lighter weight. Each part of the camera has been effectively sealed for reliable dust and drip resistance. Operation has also been improved with careful consideration of button and control positioning and a grip that ensures a firm and steady hold.
A power-saving design enables capture of approximately 2,260 frames (measured in accordance with CIPA standard) on a single charge, providing worry-free shooting over an extended period of time. In addition, a 3.2-in., 2,359k-dot LCD touch screen has been adopted for the tilting monitor equivalent to that used by the Nikon D850 (released in September 2017), enabling diverse touch operation. The D780 responds to a variety of scenes and conditions with superior reliability and operability that realize comfortable and intuitive shooting.



*5.Additional features*
Improved AF fine-tune for greater focus accuracy when zoom lenses are used
An electronic shutter that enables silent photography with no shutter sounds or mechanical blur
Active D-Lighting, electronic vibration reduction, and focus peaking can be used with 4K UHD movie recording
In-camera, automatic time-lapse movie production in the interval-timer photography mode allows users to view the resulting movie immediately after shooting
High-speed Frame Capture*1 of 2-megapixel images at up to 120 fps (when Full-HD movie recording selected) and 8-megapixel images at up to 30 fps (when 4K-UHD movie recording selected), both with AF/AE tracking
Dual SD card slots that support simultaneous deletion of original and backup images
Support for the next evolution of the SnapBridge app; Ver. 2.6 enables the transfer of RAW images to a smart device*2, filtering settings, and remote camera operation over a _Bluetooth_® connection
A negative digitizer that makes it easy to convert color or black-and-white film negatives (35mm [135]) to digital data (JPEG) using the ES-2 Film Digitizing Adapter (optional)

*1When CH, CL, or QC release mode is enabled with movie live view. Photos will be recorded at the same image size and continuous shooting speed as are specified for movie frame size/frame rate. Still-image capture is not possible with 10-bit HDMI output.
*2The iPhone®, iPad®, iPod touch®, and Android™ devices running the SnapBridge app can be used. The SnapBridge app can be downloaded free of charge from the App Store® and Google Play™. See Nikon's website for further information.


----------



## zulu42 (Jan 7, 2020)

Thanks for the post!

Hey! Nikon figured out people take exposures longer than 30s!


----------



## Braineack (Jan 7, 2020)

Headline should read: Nikon launches the D750 again.


----------



## zulu42 (Jan 7, 2020)

Seems like a nice rig if they kept the cost under control.
D500 shoots 10fps, though.
IBIS would have been awesome.
Electronic shutter is nice for the quiet operation.


----------



## Braineack (Jan 7, 2020)

Everything new about it focuses on people who would be using a poor DSLR choice to record videos with.



However the D780 has one of the biggest advancements in modern DSLR history:



> _In M mode, exposures longer than 30 seconds are selectable up to 900 seconds (60, 120, 180, 240, 300, 480, 600, 720, 900 seconds are available) when activated in the custom settings menu._



I take my long-exposures 60 seconds at a time.








zulu42 said:


> D500 shoots 10fps, though.



specs say 12fps when not using the mirror.  Really all they did was update the D750 to whatever tech was already available at the time and stuffed it in, looks like the ergonomics changed a bit too.


----------



## cgw (Jan 7, 2020)

Muddled. That's what this says about Nikon's product development. The Nikon "influencers" will, of course, be cooing about "groundbreaking" improvements most would regard as incremental. Lots of foam but how much beer remains to be seen.


----------



## DarkShadow (Jan 7, 2020)

Nice to see the shutter speeds up to  1/8000 that is what the D750 should have been.There is no Grip option from what i understand for the D780. Still Sounds like a great camera but the D750 is a much better bargain for a well rounded Camera and @ 2300 hundred for body only D780 one can pick up a clean used D850 for about the same price.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 7, 2020)

Of course it is an incremental upgrade ,replacing the D750. It is called the d780, like the Nikon D800, D810, and D850...in the past this would have been a letter update like in 8008 or n8008s or N 90or N90s. But of course there are more upgrades than just a spot meter. I do not look at this in any way as quote muddled end quote... to suggest that this is "muddled" is plainly just undeserved bitching and moaning.... look at the model numbers D800 and D810.... and then look at d750 and d780, clearly basically a very slight advancement. Look at Nikon D600 and Nikon D610.Do these 3 instances represent muddled thinking, or just continuation of feature creep and the passage of years?, Jesus.Muddled...lol....


----------



## AQS (Jan 8, 2020)

cgw said:


> Muddled. That's what this says about Nikon's product development. The Nikon "influencers" will, of course, be cooing about "groundbreaking" improvements most would regard as incremental. Lots of foam but how much beer remains to be seen.



Not so sure it's muddled. Judging by the sales figures I have seen, a lot of people are still happy to use their DSLRs (the Pro models are a significant investment), so the jump to mirrorless is going to take a long time.

This is a good "bridge" camera, it is sort of half way between the two. It will also serve those who are unconvinced of the need to switch to mirrorless.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 8, 2020)

Muddled:
_adjective_

in a state of bewildered or bewildering confusion or disorder.
"misplaced suggestions and muddled thinking."
NO. 750 to 780 seems quite reasonable to me. But then I have been a Nikon guy since 1982. And I remember well the Nikon D600 to D610 transition. And I remember quite well the Nikon D800, D810,D850 model progression. I see nothing but complaining and whining. It seems like quite a logical name for a new model five to six years after the introduction of the D750. The D750 premiered in 2014. For anyone who pays much attention,  the name gives quite a bit of indication as to what the product might be like and where it sits in the hierarchy of models and what its lineage is. If one takes a little bit of time to use one's powers of basic observation, one will see that the D780 sits above the D610, and below the D850, and it occupies the niche that was formerly occupied by the D700 , and then the D750, and now....wait for it...the D780. I fail to see _anything _ "muddled" here, at least on Nikon's part.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 8, 2020)

Braineack said:


> Headline should read: Nikon launches the D750 again.



Two minutes' worth of reading at dpreview shows just how far off-base your comment really is. This camera has "learned a lot" from mirrorless cameras made by both Nikon and Sony and is substantially different from the D750. Note the naming convention- this is not called the D750S or D750h or D755 or D760... it is a much different camera, and yet is not aimed or priced at the 800-series portion of the market.


----------



## cgw (Jan 8, 2020)

Derrel said:


> Muddled:
> _adjective_
> 
> in a state of bewildered or bewildering confusion or disorder.
> ...



We'll see. I'm afraid the "good enough" syndrome is dogging Nikon, the result being slow adoption of new models whose upgraded features might not be worth the cost to many shooters. Ever watch potential customers' eyes glaze over while counter help explains the pedigree of a new model? There's also the baggage of the D750 shutter recalls--remember? If I was in the market, I'd delay purchase to see if similar bugs emerged. Looks like some solid improvements but I still wonder if Nikon is really in touch with its customer base in this prosumer niche.


----------



## Braineack (Jan 8, 2020)

Derrel said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > Headline should read: Nikon launches the D750 again.
> ...



I was just making a joke.  I read all the specs and improvements [notice my quote about shutter times greater than 30s].

It still seems like a necessary incremental iteration to me -- to get it back on par.   It'll still be a great camera to own/shoot -- but Nikon is pushing hard on the video/live view features.

I wouldn't have expected much more from a D780.


----------



## Peeb (Jan 9, 2020)

It looks to be a fantastic DSLR hybrid, but too pricey.  It's like $500 more than a Z6.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 9, 2020)

If the camera is too expensive, then you cannot afford it. You will have to wait for refurbished and or used cameras of the same model to hit the market. For example when the Nikon D3x premiered in 2009 it was $7,995. In 2012 I bought one at what was an exceptionally good deal, $2,800 at a time when they were typically going for $4,500 used... today you can buy one for $1,150.

It is quite common for a camera to be priced high at introduction, so that the manufacturer does not leave "money on the table". After 6 months you will probably see a significant price drop. After a year, a second round of price cuts. The Nikon D7200 was $1,200 when it was introduced. What does it cost today? If my memory serves me correctly I believe I saw Black Friday D7200s brand new for $729.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 9, 2020)

The original Canon 5D premiered at $3,500, but at the end of its life cycle you could buy one for 1,950 in u.s. dollars. I bought one in 2006 I think it was for $3,000 in a Factory kit box with the 24 to 105 mm f / 4 L series IS USM lens. Today you can buy a used Canon 5D for $250. I think it is one of the best values in a used full frame under $1,000, although the Nikon D610 is a better imager, and can be had for around $650 or less at times.


----------



## RVT1K (Jan 10, 2020)

Derrel said:


> If the camera is too expensive, then you cannot afford it. You will have to wait for refurbished and or used cameras of the same model to hit the market.




This has been my M.O. for quite a while now. It was the only way I could afford my current pride and joy, my D4.


----------



## Kiron Kid (Dec 1, 2021)

I’m loving my D780!


----------

